# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  قصص جهال

## أموله

القلم والممحاة 
كان داخل المقلمة، ممحاة صغيرة، وقلمُ رصاصٍ جميل..‏ 
قال الممحاة: ‏كيف حالك يا صديقي؟‏.
أجاب القلم بعصبية: لست صديقك!‏ اندهشت الممحاة وقالت: لماذا؟‏.. 


فرد القلم: لأنني أكرهك.



قالت الممحاة بحزن :ولم تكرهني؟‏.
أجابها القلم:‏ لأنكِ تمحين ما أكتب.‏ فردت الممحاة: أنا لا أمحو إلا الأخطاء .‏ 
انزعج القلم وقال لها: وما شأنكِ أنت؟!‏. فأجابته بلطف: أنا ممحاة، وهذا عملي.
فرد القلم: هذا ليس عملاً!‏.
التفتت الممحاة وقالت له: عملي نافع، مثل عملك. 
ولكن القلم ازداد انزعاجاً وقال لها: أنت مخطئة ومغرورة .‏ 
فاندهشت الممحاة وقالت: لماذا؟!. 
أجابها القلم: لأن من يكتب أفضل ممن يمحو
قالت الممحاة:‏ إزالةُ الخطأ تعادل كتابةَ الصواب. أطرق القلم لحظة، ثم رفع رأسه،
وقال:‏ صدقت يا عزيزتي!‏ 


فرحت الممحاة وقالت له: أما زلت تكرهني؟‏. أجابها القلم 
وقد أحس بالندم: لن أكره من يمحو أخطائي.

فردت الممحاة: وأنا لن أمحو ما كان صواباً. 
قال القلم:‏ ولكنني أراك تصغرين يوماً بعد يوم!‏.
فأجابت الممحاة: لأنني أضحي بشيءٍ من جسمي كلما محوت خطأ. 
قال القلم محزوناً:‏ وأنا أحس أنني أقصر مما كنت!‏ 
قالت الممحاة تواسيه:‏ لا نستطيع إفادة الآخرين، إلا إذا قدمنا تضحية من أجلهم.‏
قال القلم مسروراً:‏ ما أعظمك يا صديقتي،
وما أجمل كلامك!‏.فرحت الممحاة، وفرح القلم، وعاشا صديقين حميمين، لا يفترقانِ ولا يختلفان..

السمكات الثلاث
في إحدى البحيرات كانت هناك سمكة كبيرة ومعها ثلاث سمكات صغيرات
أطلت إحداهن من تحت الماء برأسها، وصعدت عالياً رأتها الطيور المحلقة فوق الماء.. 
فاختطفها واحد منها!!



والتقمها..وتغذى بها!! لم يبق مع الأم إلا سمكتان !
قالت إحداهما : أين نذهب يا أختي؟
قالت الأخرى: ليس أمامنا إلا قاع البحيرة...
علينا أن نغوص في الماء إلى أن نصل إلى القاع!
وغاصت السمكتان إلى قاع البحيرة ...
وفي الطريق إلى القاع ...
وجدتا أسراباً من السمك الكبير ..المفترس!



أسرعت سمكة كبيرة إلى إحدى السمكتين الصغيرتين
فالتهمتها وابتلعتها وفرت السمكة الباقية.
إن الخطر يهددها في أعلى البحيرة وفي أسفلها!
في أعلاها تلتهمها الطيور المحلقة ....
وفي أسفلها يأكل السمك الكبير السمك الصغير!
فأين تذهب؟ ولا حياة لها إلا في الماء !!
فيه ولدت! وبه نشأت !!
أسرعت إلىأمها خائفة مذعورة‍وقالت لها:
ماذا أفعل ياأمي ؟إذا صعدت اختطفني الطير‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍!
وإذا غصت ابتلعني السمك الكبير !
قالت الأم : ياابنتي إذا أردت نصيحتي ... " فخير الأمور الوسط"



حمار الرجل الصالح

في يوم من الأيام ...منذ قديم الزمان وقبل الإسلام كان رجل صالح راكباً حماره
فمر بقرية، قد دمرت وفنى أهلها



فشرد بذهنه وأخذ يفكر في حال هذه القرية 
ثم سأل نفسه متعجباً و مندهشاً. هؤلاء أموات كيف يخلقون من جديد؟..كيف؟..
وهذه العظام البالية كيف تعود صلبة؟
وكيف تكتسي من جديد وتعود إليها الروح وتبعث إليها الحياة!؟



ورويداً...رويداً. راح النوم يداعب عيني الرجل الصالح وما هي إلا لحظات قصيرة
حتى غاب عن الوعي, وراح في نوم عميق دام مائة عام كاملة. 
قرن من الزمان والرجل الصالح في رقدته هذا ميت بين الأموات وكذلك حماره . 
بعد مضي مائة عام من موت الرجل الصالح أذن الله له أن يبعث من جديد
فجمع عظامه وسوى خلقه ونفخ فيه من روحه. 
فإذا هو قائم مكتمل الخلق كأنه منتبه من نومه. فأخذ 




يبحث عن حماره ويفتش عن طعامه وشرابه.
ثم جاء ملك سأله: كم لبثت في رقدتك؟ فأجاب الرجل: لبثت يوماً أو بعض يوم.
فقال الملك: بل لبثت مائة عام، ومع هذه السنين الطويلة،
والأزمان المتعاقبة فإن طعامك مازال سليماً وشرابك لم يتغير طعمه.
فقال الرجل: عجباًهذا صحيح!
فقال الملك: انظر إنه حمارك، لقد صار كومة من العظام ...انظر ...
إلى عظام حمارك فالله عز وجل سيريك قدرته على بعث الموتى.



نظر الرجل الصالح إلى عظام حماره فرآها وهي تتحرك فتعود كل عظمة في مكانها
حتى اكتملت ثم كساها الله لحما ًفإذا بحماره قائم بين يديه على قوائمه الأربع .
حينئذ اطمأنت نفسه وازداد إيمانه بالبعث فقال الرجل الصالح: أعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير.



الخشبة العجيبة
كان في مكان رجل, أراد أن يقترض من رجل آخر ألف دينار, 
لمدة شهر ليتجر فيها . فقال الرجل : ائتني بكفيل.



قال : كفى بالله كفيلاً. فرضي وقال صدقت ... كفى بالله كفيلاً ... 
ودفع إليه الألف دينار .
خرج الرجل بتجارته، فركب في البحر، وباع فربح أصنافاً كثيرة. 
لما حل الأجل صرًّ ألف دينار، و جاء ليركب في البحر ليوفي القرض، فلم يجد سفينة ....
انتظر أياماً فلم تأت سفينة .!



حزن لذلك كثيراً ... وجاء بخشبة فنقرها، وفرَّغ داخلها، 
ووضع فيه الألف دينار ومعها ورقة كتب عليها:
( اللهم إنك تعلم أني اقترضت من فلان ألف دينار لشهر وقد حل الأجل, 
و لم أجد سفينة. وأنه كان قد طلب مني كفيلاً، فقلت: كفى بالله كفيلاً،
فرضي بك كفيلاً، فأوصلها إليه بلطفك يارب )
وسدَّ عليها بالزفت ثم رماها في البحر.



تقاذفتها الأمواج حتى أوصلتها إلى بلد المقرض, 
وكان قد خرج إلى الساحل ينتظر مجيء الرجل لوفاء دينه، فرأى هذه الخشبة.




قال في نفسه: آخذها حطباً للبيت ننتفع به، فلما كسرها وجد فيها الألف دينار!
ثم إن الرجل المقترض وجد السفينة، فركبها و معه ألف دينار يظن أن الخشبة قد ضاعت,
فلما وصل قدَّم إلى صاحبه القرض، و اعتذر عن تأخيره بعدم تيسر سفينة تحمله حتى هذا اليوم .
قال المقرض : قد قضى الله عنك. وقص عليه قصة الخشبة التي أخذها حطباً لبيته ، 
فلما كسرها وجد الدنانير و معها البطاقة.



هكذا من أخذ أموال الناس يريد أداءها، يسر الله له و أدَّاها عنه،
و من أخذ يريد إتلافها، أتلفه الله عز وجل .!


المهر الصغير



كان في قديم الزمان مهر صغير وأمه يعيشان في مزرعة جميلة حياة هادئة وهانئة، 
يتسابقان تارة ويرعيان تارة أخرى ، لا تفارقه ولا يفارقها ، 
وعندما يحل الظلام يذهب كل منهما إلى الحظيرة ليناما في أمان وسلام.



وفجأة وفي يوم ما ضاقت الحياة بالمهر الصغير ، وأخذ يحس بالممل 
ويشعر أنه لم يعد يطيق الحياة في مزرعتهم الجميلة ، وأراد أن يبحث عن مكان آخر. 
قالت له الأم حزينة : إلى أين نذهب ؟ ولمن نترك المزرعة ؟, إنها أرض آبائنا وأجدادنا .



ولكنه صمم على رأيه وقرر الرحيل ، فودع أمه ولكنها لم تتركه يرحل وحده ، 
ذهبت معه وعينيها تفيض بالدموع .
وأخذا يسيران في أراضي الله الواسعة ، وكلما مرا على أرض
وجدا غيرهما من الحيوانات يقيم فيها ولا يسمح لهما بالبقاء...
وأقبل الليل عليهما ولم يجدا مكاناً يأويا فيه ، فباتا في العراء حتى الصباح،
جائعين قلقين ، وبعد هذه التجربة المريرة 

قرر المهر الصغير أن يعود إلى مزرعته لأنها أرض آبائه وأجداده ،
ففيها الأكل الكثير والأمن الوفير ،فمن ترك أرضه عاش غريباً . 



برب

----------


## أموله

شكوك القنفذ الوحيد



في يوم من الأيام اجتمعت حيوانات المزرعه لتلعب مع بعضها بأمان ..

وبينما الكل فرحان ظهر القنفذ شكوك من بين الأشجار 
وقال: مرحبا يا أصحاب هل بإمكاني اللعب معكم؟
رفضت الحيوانات وجود شكوك بينها وقالت: أنت ملئ بلأشواك المسمه 
ولن نعرض أنفسنا للأذى فحياتنا مهمه.
شعر شكوك أنه غريب وبدا حزين وكئيب فقال باكيا: أردت أن أمرح معهم 
لكنهم أجمعوا أن لي أشواك تسبب لهم الهلاك ...
رد صوت من بعيد: لم أنت حزين فأنت مميز يا قنفذي المسكين 



وإذا بالسلحفاة تقول أنا مثلك أشعر بالوحده فقد اتهمتني الحيوانات بالبطئ والكسل 
فحجم قوقعتي يعيق حركتي لكنني لا أهتم فالقوقعه تحميني كما تحميك الأشواك
عندها فهم القنفذ ما تقصده السلحفاة فتقبل شكله وأصبحا من أعز الأصدقاء


الولــــد الشقــــي هـــادي ...



كان ولد يدعى هادي... ولكنه كان شقياً جداً!
وكانت له صفات جميلة إلا أنه كان لا يهتم بنظافة الشارع؛
فكان دائما يأكل الحلوى ويرمى بالورق فى الشارع ..
كان يسبب لجيرانه المضايقات لأن هذا العمل كان يتسبب فى وجود الحشرات حول منازلهم..
وكان هادي يفضل من الفواكه " الموز ". وفى يوم من الأيام، أكل هادى أصبعاً من الموز
ورمى به في الشارع كعادته. 
وكان له جار عجوز يسير فى الشارع ومعه سلة من البيض، أتدرون ماذا حدث؟!
بالطبع تزحلق العجوز عندما مشى فوق الموزة. 
ظل هادى يضحك من هذا المشهد لأنه اعتقد انه يتسلى ويلعب 



هل تعتقدون أنه بهذة الطريقه يلعب ؟!
وحاول فى اليوم التالى أن يلقى بقشر الموز مرة أخرى في الشارع.
فسمع بعد ذلك صوت أخته الصغيرة تبكي لأنها مشت فوق الموزة وبالطبع تزحلقت.



ولكن ما الذي كان يبكيها؟ ليس لأنها تزحلقت فحسب، 
ولكن لأن الهدية التى اشترتها لأخيها هادي تكسرت عندما وقعت.
وعندما علم هادى بهذا الأمر حزن بشدة لوقوع أخته ولكسر اللعبة التى اشترتها له.


ماذا تعلم من هذا الموقف؟؟
ألا يلقى بالقمامة فى الشارع مرة اخرى. ومن يومها أصبح اسماً على مسمى.



عاقبة الكــــــذب 
هذه الحكاية واقعية حصلت لشاب...
كان هذا الشاب من الشباب المترف لا يعرف الصح من الغلط، 
وكان الكذب هو أسلوبه الوحيد لينجو من أي ورطة يقع فيها.
وفي ذات يوم، كان هذا الشاب يقود سيارته بسرعة جنونية.



أمسك به الشرطي فأوقفه. 
ولكنه أراد كالعادة أن يتهرب من المأزق، فماذا فعل هذا الشاب؟ 
قال للشرطي الذي أمسك به: اتركني أرجوك، أنا ذاهب إلى البيت لأن أمي مريضة جداً 
وعلى فراش الموت، ولذلك كنت مسرعاً.
فصدقه الشرطي لطيب قلبه وتركه في حال سبيله. وذهب الشاب إلى المنزل ليجد أن أمه 
قد دخلت المستشفى وهي في حالة خطرة، بالرغم من أن أمه لم تكن مريضة
عندما تركها ولكن ليعاقبه الله على كذبه..



ومنذ ذلك اليوم، أقلع الشاب عن الكذب ولم ولن يكذب طوال حياته.


*القريـــــــــــــــــة السعيـــــــــــــــدة*

في إحدى القرى الصغيرة الهادئة ، عاش ثلاثة من الجيران 
كان أحدهمـ يمتلك قطعة أرض ....



والثاني عنده ساقية ومـــاء ....



أمـــا الثالث فكان لدية بقرة كبيرة ...



لكنهمـ كانوا متخاصمين متقاطعين فيما بينهمـ ....
لا يستفيد بعضهمـ من بعض في العمل والإنتاج .
وذات يومـ .... مـــرّ شيخ غريب بهذه القرية ...

[IMG]http://alkoooont.***********/MD5/عبدالكريم%20عمر.jpg[/IMG]

وطرق باب ( عليّ ) مالك الأرض ...
فرحب به ، لكنه لمـ يجد عنده سوى خبز جاف ،
فقدمه إليه معتذرا من عدمـ قيامه بواجب الضيافة 
كمــا ينبغي بسبب فقــــره .
وفي اليومـ الثاني حـــلّ الشيخ ضيفا على ( بدر )
صاحب الساقية وكان الوضع عنده أسوأ من جاره ...
حيث لمـ يقدمـ له سوى تمرات متغيّرة اللون !!
وفي اليومـ الثالث استضاف ( سالمـ ) مالك البقرة
الشيخ وقـــــدمـ له قليلا من الحليب ...
واعتذر له ، لأنه لا يملك إلا بقرة واحدة ، 
ولا يستطيع أن يوفـــر لها الطعـــامـ الكافي 
حتى تدر له كمية كافية من الحليب .
تعجب الشيخ من الجيران الثلاثة !!! 
فكـــل واحد منهمـ يعاني من الفقـــــــــر ...
رغمـ أنهمـ لو تعاونوا ،،، لعــــمّـ الخير والربكة على الجميع .
فجمع الشيخ الجيران الثلاثة : ( علي ، بدر وسالمـ ) 
وجلسوا عند الساقية تحت شجرة يابسة ، ثمـ سألهمـ :
ماسبب الخصامـ بينكمـ ؟
سكت الجميع ولمـ يجيبوا ......
فقال لهمـ : أتعرفون نتيجة ذلك ؟ !!
أسرع الشيخ قائلا : أنا أخبركمـ .... إنه لايوجد عندكمـ 
طعامـ ولا شراب ولا مال ، الأرض خالية من الزرع ...
والحيوانات قليلة وهزيلة ... وكلكمـ يشتكي الفقر والحاجة ..
وهذا نتيجة الكســـــــل وعدمـ التعــــــــــاون المشــــــــــترك ...
نظر الجيران الثلاثة إلى بعضهمـ البعض خجلا ... واعترفوا بالخطــأ
الذي وقعوا فيه .... وأدركوا حكمــــة الشيخ .... وفهموا نصيحته ..
ثمـ عاهدوه على التعاون على التعاون والعمل التراجع عن ذلك ...
ومن الغد قـــدّمـ ( سالمـ ) بقرته إلى ( بدر ) الذي ربطهــا في الساقية
فدارت وجرى المـــاء وفيرا إلى المزرعــــة .... وفرح الجميع فرحا شديدا.
وأقبلوا على العمل الجـــــاد ، وزرعوا مايستطيعون زراعته من الأرض،



حتى نمـــا الزرع وكبــــر ، وأخرجت الأشجار ثمارهـــا ، 
وكثرت الأغنامـ والماشية .



وهكــــذا ذهب الخلاف ، وحــلّ الوفـــــاق ، وتعاون الجيران الثلاثة



حتى فــــاض الخير على الجميع ، وعاشوا في سعــــــــادة ورخــاء .

----------


## أموله

السمكة والحرية



كان الإناء الذي وضعت فيه السمكة صغيرا جدا ..
كانت قبل فترة قصيرة في البحر الواسع الشاسع الذي لا يُحد،
ووجدت نفسها فجأة في مكان لا يكاد يتسع لحركتها، ولسوء حظها فقد نسيها الصبي 
هكذا على الشاطئ ومضى مع أهله.. 
كانت السمكة حزينة مهمومة تبحث عن أي طريقة للعودة إلى البحر فلا تجد .. 
حاولت القفز ففشلت، دارت بسرعة وحاولت الخروج، فارتطمت بطرف الإناء الصلب ..



كان البلبل يرقبها ولا يعرف لماذا تدور وتقفز هكذا، اقترب من الإناء وقال :
ما بك أيتها السمكة ، أما تعبت من كل هذا الدوران والقفز ؟؟..
قالت بألم :
ألا ترى المصيبة التي أصابتني ؟؟..
قال البلبل دون أن يفهم شيئا :
مصيبة !! أي مصيبة .. أنت تلعبين وتقولين مصيبة ؟؟..
- سامحك الله ألعب وأنا في هذه الحال ، ألعب وأنا بعيدة عن البحر ، 
ألعب وقد تركني الصبي في هذا الإناء ومضى هكذا دون أن يشعر بعذابي .. !!.. 
كيف ألعب وأنا دون طعام ؟؟.. كيف ألعب وأنا سأموت بعد حين 
إذا بقيت بعيدة عن البحر .
قال البلبل :
أنا آسف.. فعلا لم أنتبه .. رأيت إناء جميلا وسمكة تتحرك وتدور، 
فظننت أنك ترقصين فرحا .
أتمنى أن أستطيع الوصول إليك، لكن كما ترين مدخل الإناء ضيق 
والماء الذي فيه قليل، وأنت أكبر حجما مني، 
كيف أصل إليك ؟؟ ثم كيف أحملك ؟؟..
قالت السمكة :
إنني في حيرة من أمري .. لا أدري ماذا أفعل ! أحب الحرية ، 
أريد أن أعود إلى البحر الحبيب ، هناك سأسبح كما أريد،
أنتقل من مكان إلى مكان كما أشأء
قال البلبل :
سأحاول مساعدتك ، انتظري وسأعود بعد قليل ..
طار البلبل مبتعدا ، حتى التقى بجماعة من الحمام ، 
طلب البلبل من جماعة الحمام أن تساعده في إنقاذ السمكة المسكينة 
التي تريد الخلاص من سجنها الضيق الذي وضعها فيه الصبي ورحل ..
وافقت جماعة الحمام ، وطارت نحو الإناء وحملته ، 



ثم تركته يقع في البحر .. كانت فرحة السمكة لا تقدر بثمن 
وهي تخرج سابحة إلى بحرها الحبيب .. 
قفزت على وجه الماء وصاحت بسرور :
شكرا لكم جميعا على ما قمتم به .. شكرا لك أيها البلبل الصديق ..
وغطست في الماء وهي تغني أجمل أغنية للحرية ..
كانت تملك من السعادة بحريتها ما لا يقدر بثمن

غزولة والفراشـــة *





كان ياماكان ... غزالة صغيرة تلعب في بستان ..





مليئ بورود من أزهى الألوان ..





كانت غزولة تذهب نهار كل يوم تلعب وتقفز بين الورود 

بكل فرح وانسجامـ .. وفي أحد الأيامـ ..

سمعت صوتا رقيقا ناااعما .. ياغزالة ياغزالة ..

فالتفتت نحو الصوت ووجدت فراشة جميـــــلة .. وابتسمت لها ..






قالت الفراشة الجميلة : أنا أراك كل يوم هنا تلعبين وتقفزين وأتمنى

أن ألعب معكِ ونكون صديقتين ..

فرحت الغزالة ولعبتا واستمتعتا ... وعند حلول الغروب ..





اتفقتا أن يلتقيا غدا صباحا ويلعبا معا .. فودعت غزولة

صديقتها الفراشة بكل حب وذهبتا لمنزليهما .

فأصبحتا يلتقيان كل صباح في بستان الأزهار .. 

ويلعبان حتى الغروب .. هكذا كل يومـ .


وفي يوم من الأيامـ ... ذهبت الفراشة للبستان .
وبقيت تنتظر صديقتها غزولة لتلعب معها ..

تأخر الوقت وقرب حلول الظلامـ ولمـ تأتي الغزالة الصغيرة ..

حزنت الفراشة فقالت : أتمنى أن تكون صديقتي بخير ..

سأذهب الى بيتها لأطمأن عليها .. ولـــــــــــكن لا أعرف أين بيتها ؟

آه هي تذهب من هذه الجهة .. سأذهب من هنا ..

ذهبت الفراشة تطير في طريق بيت الغزالة .. ولكنها وجدت بيوتا عديدة ..


[IMG]http://img528.**************/img528/9702/dsc02213500x376mb0.jpg[/IMG]


فاحتارت ، أي هذه البيوت بيت صديقتي ؟

فمر غزال في الطريق .. فتوجهت إليه الفراشة وسألته :

ياعمـ .. هل تعرف بيت غزولة ؟ 


قال : نعمـ ... إنه ذلك البيت القريب من البحيرة .. وحوله شجيرات صغيرة .





شكرت الفراشة العمـ .. فتوجهت نحو بيت غزولة ..

فحاولت أن تطرق الباب .. ولكن لم يرد عليها أحد ..

لأن صوت طرقها خفيف جدا .. فلمـ يسمعه أحد .. 

وكذلك لمـ تتمكن من الدخول لأن الباب والنافذة مقفلين ..

فدارت الفراشة حول البيت لعلها ترى غزولة وتطمئن عليها ..

فكانت في الجهة اليمنى من البيت .. نافذة تطل على غرفة غزولة ..





وجدتها على سريرها ويبدوا عليها التعب .. وأمها بجانبها تداويها ..

حزنت الفراشة على صديقتها .. فحاولت أن تطرق النافذة

لتعلمـ غزولة بوجودها .. فلمـ تسمعها أيضا ..


يئست الفراشة وقررت الرحيل  وفجأة جائتها فكرة ممتازة ..


فقامت بتنفيذها فورا ..



ذهبت الفراشة الى بستان الزهور ... فقطفت ثلاث وردات وحملتها

في فمها وذهبت الى بيت غزولة وتركتها على النافذة ..





ثمـ عادت مرة أخرى الى البستان وقطفت زهرات بألوان مختلفة ..

ثمـ تركتها على النافذة .. وهكذا كررت هذه الطريقة حتى جمعت

عددا من الزهرات الملونة على نافذة غزولة ...



منظر الأزهار حول النافذة .. لفتت نظر أمـ غزولة 

وقالت لابنتها :صغيرتي غزولة أنظري الى نافذتك فعندها وردات جميلة .


من أتى بها هنا ؟


فنظرت غزولة وشهقت فرحا حين رأت بجانب الأزهار صديقتها الفراشة ..

فقالت : يا ماما هذه صديقتي الفراشة جائت إلى ..

افتحي النافذة لو سمحتِ فورا ... ففتحت أمـ غزولة النافذة .. 





فدخلت الفراشة الوفيـــــة وقبلت صديقتها غزولة  فقامت غزولة سعيدة بها ..





وسرعان ماشفيت من مرضها ... فأصبحت تذهب كعادتها كل يومـ الى البستان

لتقابل صديقتها الحميمة أجمل الفراشات .

----------


## أموله

الصداقة


هذه قصة صديقين كانا يعبران الصحراء القاحلة
و خلال رحلتهما حدث بينهما شجار
انتهى بأن ضرب احدهما الآخر على وجهه
تألم الصديق الذي ضُرِب على وجهه و لكن بدون أي يقول اي كلمة 
كتب على الرمل 
”ضربني اعز صديق لدي على وجهي اليوم“


و بعدها تابعا طريقهما حتى وصلا إلى واحة
فقررا الاستحمام في بحيرة الماء 
وقع الصديق الذي ضُرب من قبل في الطين
و كاد أن يغرق إلا أن صديقه أنقذه .
بعدها و عندما تمالك الغريق نفسه حفر على الصخر 
”اليوم أنقذ صديقي حياتي“ 
هنا سأله صديقه الذي ضربه من قبل و أنقذه توا 
”بعدما ضربتك كتبت على الرمل
و الآن حفرت على الصخر, لماذا؟“
فأجابه صديقه:
”عندما يؤذينا شخص فعلينا كتابة ذلك على الرمل
لتأتي الريح و تجلب المسامحة و مع هبوبها تختفي الكتابة“
و لكن عندما يؤدي إلينا شخص معروفا
فيجب أن نحفر ذلك على الصخر
فيبقى ذلك دائما رغم هبوب الرياح 
فلنتعلم أن نكتب آلامنا على الرمال
و نحفر التجارب الجيدة في الصخر
يقال إننا نحتاج إلى دقيقة لنجد شخصا مميزا,
و ساعة لتقديره,
و يوم لنحبه,
و لكننا نحتاج إلى أيام عمرنا كلها لننساه



رامى والبرتقالة

استيقظ رامى في الصباح وراح يلعب ويجري بكرته الحمراء هنا وهناك 
ثم وجد برتقالة على المنضدة في منزله
فقال سوف آخذ البرتقالة وألعب بها مثل الكرة في الحديقة 
ثم أخذ البرتقالة وظل يلعب بها ويرميها هنا وهناك 
ثم سمع رامى صوت يبكي تعجب رامى من هذا الصوت
وحاول أن يتعرف عليه وكانت المفاجأة عندما عرف إنه من البرتقالة
فسألها رامى وقال لها لماذا تبكي
فقالت وهي فى غاية الغضب هل تعرف من أنا ؟
فقال رامى انتي طبعا ً برتقاله 
فقالت وهل تعرف ماذا تفعل بي ؟
فقال نعم العب وأجري وأقذفك هنا وهناك 
فقالت وهي تبكي ماذا تقول فأنا برتقاله ولست كرة أنا مخلوق مثلك تماماً 
هل تحب أن يلعب بك أحد ويقذفك هنا وهناك كما تفعل بى
لقد خلقني الله سبحانه وتعالى لأشياء مهمة
فيمكنك أن تستفيد بكل جزء منى 
فيمكنك مثلا أن تصنع مني عصير ويمكنك أيضا ً أن تصنع منى مريه حلوة
أو تأكلني بعد تقشيري 
أو تأخذ قشري وتعمل منه رائحة جميله في الطعام 
فذهب الولد حائرا ً يسأل والدته وقال لها ما سمع من البرتقالة 
فقالت له فعلاً يا رامى البرتقال له فائدة كبيره في حياتنا 
فالله سبحانه وتعالي خلق لنا هذه الثمرة 
لتعطينا الفيتامينات والزيوت المهمة لأجسامنا
وتعطينا الصحة والحيوية وتمنع عنا نزلات البرد والزكام 
والآن هل عرفت أنك أخطأت فى حق البرتقالة ويجب أن تعتذر لها 
ذهب رامى إلي البرتقالة واعتذر لها وقال سامحيني لن ألعب بكِ مرة ثانية 
وامتنع رامى عن اللعب بالبرتقالة وأصبح كل يوم يشرب عصير البرتقال 
لأنه تأكد أن البرتقال مهم جداً للصحة وأن خلقه للاستفادة منه وليس للعب به

----------


## أموله

النقطـــة الصغـــيرة 

سامرٌ تلميذ صغير، في الصفِّ الأوَّل..‏ يقرأ جيِّداً، ويكتبُ جيّداً.. لولا النقطة!‏
يراها صغيرة، ليس لها فائدة..‏ فلا يهتمُّ بها، عندما يكتب‏
وينساها كثيراً، فتنقص درجته في الإملاء‏
يعجبُ سامر، ولا يعرف السبب!‏ يأخذ دفتره، ويسأل المعلِّمة:‏
أين أخطأت؟!‏ فتبتسم المعلِّمةُ، وتمدُّ إصبعها، وتقول:‏ -هذه الغين.. لم تضع لها نقطة‏ وهذه الخاء.. لم تضع لها نقطة‏
وهذه، وهذه..‏ يغضب سامر، ويقول:‏ من أجل نقطة صغيرة، تنقصين الدرجة؟!‏
قالت له:النقطة الصغيرة، لها فائدة كبيرة ‏ قال سامر كيف؟!‏
قالت المعلمة هل تعرف الحروف؟ ‏قال: أعرفها جيداً‏ ... 
قالت المعلِّمة:‏ اكتب لنا: حاءً وخاء
كتب سامر على السبّورة: ح خ‏ .... قالت المعلِّمة:‏ ما الفرق بين الحاء والخاء؟
تأمّل سامرٌ الحرفين، ثم قال:‏ الخاء لها نقطة، والحاء ليس لها نقطة ... قالت المعلّمة:‏ اكتبْ حرفَ العين، وحرف الغين
كتب سامر على السبورة: ع غ‏ ... قالت المعلمة ما الفرق بينهما؟
الغين لها نقطة، والعين بلا نقطة‏ ... قالت المعلّمة:‏ هل فهمْتَ الآن قيمَةَ النقطة؟
ظلَّ سامر صامتاً، فقالت له المعلّمة:‏ اقرأ ما كتبْتُ لكم على السبورة‏
أخذ سامر يقرأ:‏ ماما تغسل‏
ركض الخروف أمام خالي‏ وضعَتْ رباب الخبزَ في الصحن... 
قالت المعلِّمة:‏اخرجي يا ندى، واقرئي ما كتب سامر‏
أمسكَتْ ندى، دفترَ سامر، وبدأَتْ تقرأ، بصوت مرتفع:‏ ماما تعسل
ركض الحروفُ أمام حالي‏ وضعَتْ ربابُ الحبرَ في الصحن‏
ضحك التلاميذ، وضحك سامر‏ .... هدأ التلاميذ جميعاً، 
وظلّ سامر يضحك..‏ قالت المعلِّمة:‏ هل تنسى النقطة بعد الآن؟‏
قال سامر: كيف أنساها، وقد جعلَتِ الخبزَ حبراً،‏ والخروفَ حروفاً

----------


## أموله

*النملة الشقية*



النملة لولو لا تسمع كلام الملكة ..
أمرتها الملكة أن لا تتأخر بالعودة إلى المملكة ...
لكن لولو لم تكن تهتم بأوامرها ..
في يوم شعرت الملكة أن الليلة ستكون عاصفة .. 
أمرت النمل بالعودة قبل الغروب ..
النملة لولو لم تهتم .. أمرت الملكة الحرس بإغلاق باب المملكة عند غروب الشمس ..


والنملة لولو لم تصل بعد


لولو وصلت متأخرة .. رفض الحرس فتح الباب ..
خافت لولو .. كيف تقضي الليل في العراء ؟!


لصقت جسمها بالباب فأحست بحرارة الداخل .. 
بدأ الريح يشتد والبرودة تزداد و الغيوم تتكاثف ..
رأت شعاع البرق وسمعت صوت الرعد ..
فكرت أنها ستموت من البرد و المطر سيحملها بعيدا ..


صارت لولو تبكي ..
الملكة تراقب ما يجري من مكان مرتفع دون أن تراها لولو ..
بدأ المطر ينهمر .. تأكدت النملة لولو أنها ستموت ..
أمرت الملكة الحرس بفتح الباب .. حملها الهواء إلى الداخل بقوة ..
طمأنت الملكة لولو .. شعرت لولو بالدفء والسكينة ..
تعلمت النملة لولو عاقبة الشقاوة وعدم الاستماع إلى ما تقوله الملكة ..
النملة لولو لم تعد شقية .. لأنها نملة ذكية تتعلم من أخطائها فلا تكررها




خلصت  >احلفي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

هههههههههههههه ماقريتهم كلهم 

يسلمو ع المجهود الراقي

----------


## أموله

مرور رآقي منك  .. يسلمو ع المرور

----------

